# RETIRED FROM JOHNSON GT Truck accessories



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

If any looking for a fishing buddy for mostly inshore or freshwater. I don't have a boat if you do I can split expenses and cleanup. I live in Alvin now so Galveston to Freeport will work. Text or call Rusty at 409 457 6149





Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------

